# Reinke Brother's Haunted Mansion



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I went to Reinke Brother's Haunted Mansion last night (opening night). They change a few rooms each season so it never gets boring. This haunt has no gore - it's all about the scare.

Each time I go I pick a most favorite and least favorite room. My least favorite room is actually a fabulous room - I just can't stand to have my eyes open. It's a vortex room.

My favorite room was the dancing skeleton room. They have a dozen small skeletons (about 36" tall) each posed slightly differently. If you walk by too quickly you'll miss how's it's done. The skellies are mounted on a large spinning table and a strobe light makes them seem like they are dancing by you.

So my fellow haunters, if you have some spare time during this busy build season try to get out and see some haunts.


----------

